

What is the chance YC's investor day could be opened to the YC community? - eusman

With all these people in here exchanging their throughts, sometimes being a little harsh, sometimes with good advice, I begin to get the feeling that the YC News community is transforming into a small extension of the Y Combinator ecosystem, that is actually helping people. <p>Would there be any chance that startups of people comprising this community that fail to get selected for the whole seed funding process, to go through a new application process and if they meet YC's expectations by that time, to have the chance to be among a number of  selections to present during the next Y Combinator investor day? <p>Maybe with some percentage trade-off if invenstor is found and some other rules like, that you submitted an application to YC?

======
davidw
What's the incentive? Seems like they have their hands full with their 'own'
companies, and wouldn't want to dilute their brand with more unknown
prospects.

What might be cool, on the other hand, is to have an 'open house' for those
companies willing to do a more public demo, and/or simply chat with the
general public curious about YC. Would probably be good PR.

~~~
eusman
How would you know what they would want to do?

You try to doubt that there are would be any motives and then you say, it
would probably be good PR?!

You question the quality of these startups, like there are no good startups
outside YC, when at the same time my suggestion included that there should be
the prerequesite of these startups to meet YC's expectations.

And if you call it 'open house' instead of 'open investor day' how that makes
it different?! You are talking about the same thing... Except, if by that term
you mean a place for people to gather around and talk. I think thats why they
already have Startup School and YC News...

Of course, it doesn't necessarily need to be the specific investor day, but
instead maybe one divoted to their YC online community..

The essential motive would be that their YC ecosystem can continue grow
outside their boundaries, while giving the opportunity to people that could
probably proof capable enough. And maybe minimize the error of the application
process.

And I did say, there could be a trade-off in percentage of the company in case
it finds an investor through YC.

~~~
davidw
I have no idea what they want to do, but I've been reading long enough to take
a stab at guessing.

I didn't question the quality of the startups, nor state that there aren't
good ones outside of YC, just that anything from outside their program that
they present to investors is likely to be a risk for them in that they know
less about the quality, and they risk taking attention away from 'their'
businesses.

~~~
eusman
Maybe I should indicate some scenarios I had in mind when I posted this:

In every YC funding cycle there will be those that will fail to get accepted.
Of those, some will pursue their dream.

There is more risk in choosing potentially good founders, than a startup that
you failed to recognize early that may had potential but now is in the process
of proofing concept and on good track.

Thus, I am not talking about pre-launch startups.

~~~
euccastro
Applications are every six months. If you think your progress since you were
rejected may change their mind, and if you still want to get into YC, why
don't you just re-apply with the updated info?

~~~
eusman
who do my plans have to do with my suggestion?

------
paul
Sounds like TC20/40

